# gcc-upgrading-guide简体版几乎完成.

## EricNeon

我在我自己的机器上翻译了90％的 GCC升级手册，请诸位检查。

http://web25.kuitoo.net/gcc-upgrading-guide_cn.html

----------

## EricHsu

感谢 EricNeon 的辛勤付出  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ljy520zhiyong

打不开连接呀。

----------

## druggo

看这里吧（内容有些旧）：

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/gcc-upgrading.xml

较新的版本还是看英文的：

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

